# Dr. Tim's and Annamaet



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the bags are like for the small bags of these foods (specifically the grain-frees in all brands)?

I know, I'm a weirdo... I just like to know before I buy online, LOL.

Are they paper-like, and can fold over easily? Do they have a zip close? Or do they just... stick open (if that makes sense?)

I can't stand the kinds of bags that can't fold down and close (like Natural Balance for example, some of their foods are in bags like this), or zip close somehow. I keep his food on top of the fridge in the bag and like to be able to close it.

Debating between Dr. Tims Grain-Free, Annamaet Grain-frees or Royal Canin Medium Active 25 (I like their bags).

Considering Dr. Tims for the higher fiber level.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hopefully he'll check in himself. You can call you know or post the question of his fb page. Oh speaking of dr Tim's. I've fed both but just the biggest bags


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I have Dr. Tim's and Annamaet in my possession LOL.

Both are like the material of Now bags. Or Orijen/Acana. 

I have the 5lb bags, so no zip closes on those, dunno if the bigger ones have it.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

The big Annamaet bags have handles for you ladies.

Why not just put a rubber band around the bag?

Are you looking to solve Jackson's Poopi issue? If so, I think the non-GF foods would be best, with beet pulp. So, Encore, Regular Kinesis, RC MA. Not saying Annamaet GF or Dr. Tim's GF won't, just I have seen the traditional foods a bit better with this issue.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Also, you can easily just clip them shut with a chip clip or something lol  That's what I do with both.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

monster'sdad said:


> The big Annamaet bags have handles for you ladies.
> 
> Why not just put a rubber band around the bag?
> 
> Are you looking to solve Jackson's Poopi issue? If so, I think the non-GF foods would be best, with beet pulp. So, Encore, Regular Kinesis, RC MA. Not saying Annamaet GF or Dr. Tim's GF won't, just I have seen the traditional foods a bit better with this issue.


Lol, I'm weird. I totally could get a clip or whatever. It's just something I was wondering about.

I'm not opposed to grain inclusive, at all. It's just... he always seems to stay full longer on grain-free and his body condition always looks better to me (when we fed grain inclusive for many months in the past, his hair started to look dull, muscle mass didn't seem as good, etc). I was thinking the beet pulp in the Tims GF would be a good benefit (the GF has it too).

I will say while he's been eating Now, the poop issue on walks hasn't been as bad at all so I plan on getting thru our 6lb bag first. He still will do a 2nd softer poop during our 2-3 mile walk but it's not runny anymore.

But I need to order on chewy for my dads dogs food so I figured I'd get free shipping and get a bag of one of these 3 foods.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

meggels said:


> I have Dr. Tim's and Annamaet in my possession LOL.
> 
> Both are like the material of Now bags. Or Orijen/Acana.
> 
> I have the 5lb bags, so no zip closes on those, dunno if the bigger ones have it.


Ok thanks!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Jackson has a preference for larger kibbles right? If that is the case, the Annamaet Aqualuk I have, is quite small. The Dr. Tim's was bigger  Dunno if *all* Dr. Tim's formulas are as large (or is like Earthborn and all formulas are shaped differently).


Lol we are both such kibble nerds.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

meggels said:


> Jackson has a preference for larger kibbles right? If that is the case, the Annamaet Aqualuk I have, is quite small. The Dr. Tim's was bigger  Dunno if *all* Dr. Tim's formulas are as large (or is like Earthborn and all formulas are shaped differently).
> 
> 
> Lol we are both such kibble nerds.


LOL, I really am, it's kind of ridiculous. Self proclaimed dog food nerd! 

Yeah he has, but then again he loved the Fromm too which is very small. But in general, he seems to like kibbles a bit bigger, haha.

But I'll be the first one to admit I am drawn to the bags that are nice looking etc. Marketing sucker.  I was in Petco the other day and noticed the new Hills Ideal Balance Grain-Free bags and I love them, hahaha. I love Champion's bags too. And Royal Canin! But I'm trying to convince myself not to buy a food simply for the bag.... I'm also the loser who pays almost $3 for a bottle of Fiji because I like the bottle better (they're so nice, and easy to re-use, hahaha).


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

I have ordered all three of Dr. Tims food. The 5 lb Kinesis grain free I got came in a heavy white plastic bag with a zip closure. That was a few months ago from pet flow, still using the bag to keep small amounts in when I take the dogs in the car. The 15 and 30 lb Pursuit came in an even heavier, thicker bag, no zip closure from chewy. It was a custom bag, made for Dr Tims. Just got a 30 lb Kinesis GF in a white bag with a big sticker on it from pet flow. It seems he is having custom bags made to replace the white ones. Oh and the regular Kinesis 30 lbs came in heavy thicker custom bags like the Pursuit. My dogs love all his foods. 

The Annamaet Encore I got was 40 lbs, nice heavy plastic bag but no handle on this one.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I have ordered the 15 lb bag and 30 lb. bags of Annamaet grain free and they both have zip-lock tops which I love. I simply press on the sides to get the air out after opening and then zip back up. The 30 lb. does have a nifty handle on the middle of the side - something I've never seen anywhere else. Kibble size is uniform and somewhat on the smaller side, but I don't think quite as small as Fromm. My senior golden actually prefers the smaller size. And I don't know if there is any truth to it, but it seems to my that there might be less chance of mold developing in smaller kibble that may be air-dried more completely before packaging. 

The Dr. Tim's grain-free does have beat pulp and 4.5% fiber if that's helpful for your dog. If my lab didn't have a chicken intolerance I would have tried it by now. Fortunately though, both dogs are doing fantastic on the Annamaet Aqualuk.

As far as the different types of bags Dr. Tim's uses, he posted today on another forum I'm on that the bags are in the process of being improved.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

The 5lb bag of Dr. Tims GF was a heavy plastic bag, I folded it down and put a clip on it. 44lb bag of Pursuit was a heavy plastic. Annamaet Extra was a heavy plastic, I dumped into Vittlevault. Annamaet GF 30lb bag is plastic with a zipper closer and handle on the side.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

I would prefer that every company go back to lined paper bags. I hate plastic bags and I hate graphics. A plain white paper bag with a stick-on label is fine.

I would support a law requiring the use of white paper bags with a simple label. The label would have a size restriction so only the ingredients and GA could fit on it.

This way consumers would decide what is best by results rather than marketing and packaging.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> LOL, I really am, it's kind of ridiculous. Self proclaimed dog food nerd!
> 
> Yeah he has, but then again he loved the Fromm too which is very small. But in general, he seems to like kibbles a bit bigger, haha.
> 
> But I'll be the first one to admit I am drawn to the bags that are nice looking etc. Marketing sucker.  I was in Petco the other day and noticed the new Hills Ideal Balance Grain-Free bags and I love them, hahaha. I love Champion's bags too. And Royal Canin! But I'm trying to convince myself not to buy a food simply for the bag.... I'm also the loser who pays almost $3 for a bottle of Fiji because I like the bottle better (they're so nice, and easy to re-use, hahaha).


If I bought food according to the cool bgs, I'd be feeding Solid Gold Just a Wee bit, Sun Dancer and Barking at the Moon


----------

